# Quick Solution for Aux Input



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

Here is what I used to get a quick aux input for my Sirius (XACT XTR Unit) and Ipod. 

I went through all of the research to see what I needed for an aux in. I have a 2002 (pre 9/02) 325xi, which I believe would have required a new head unit for the BMW aux in.

This is the Soundgate adapter that plugs onto the CD changer. If you have a changer, you would need a different model. And if your stereo has DSP, I think that there is yet another unit.

I still need to determine how I want all of the sources (Ipod, Sat, etc) set up, but this works for now. Using this method, I did not have to modify, drill, etc. AND I dont have to listen to the static creeping into my Sirius when I drive to work tomorrow. I could not stand the FM transmitter anymore.

Pics attached.


----------



## Bigwheels (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where do I find the wires to hook up the AUX interface?*

I just bought the AUX interface from Crutchfield. I have a 2003 330i with HK system, but without a CD changer. I'm not sure if I need to take the radio out to plug in the interface or find the wires from the trunk. Any thoughts?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Bigwheels said:


> I just bought the AUX interface from Crutchfield. I have a 2003 330i with HK system, but without a CD changer. I'm not sure if I need to take the radio out to plug in the interface or find the wires from the trunk. Any thoughts?


With a 2003, you need the BMW aux input kit that plugs in to the back of the head unit.


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

Bigwheels said:


> I just bought the AUX interface from Crutchfield. I have a 2003 330i with HK system, but without a CD changer. I'm not sure if I need to take the radio out to plug in the interface or find the wires from the trunk. Any thoughts?


The wires are on the left side. You have to pop up the black plastic tray (2 clips holding it in). Go ahead and take out the spare cover too. Not sure if I needed to, but it seemed to help. When you first look under the carpet, you will probably think that you dont have the prewire. I did. It is tucked up and back behind the amp??. It is wrapped in a foam pad.


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

JJKK said:


> The wires are on the left side. You have to pop up the black plastic tray (2 clips holding it in). Go ahead and take out the spare cover too. Not sure if I needed to, but it seemed to help. When you first look under the carpet, you will probably think that you dont have the prewire. I did. It is tucked up and back behind the amp??. It is wrapped in a foam pad.


Is it a kit that is designed to fool the pre wire into thinking that it is a CD changer or just a regular Aux In kit ?


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

So JJKK -

Those RCA wires run to your satellite receiver? Where is the Sat antenna? How did that install go?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Bigwheels (Nov 22, 2005)

Actually my car is 2002. Does that make a difference?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Bigwheels said:


> Actually my car is 2002. Does that make a difference?


Yes. Head units didn't have an aux in until 2003. You'd have to get the blitzsafe/soundgate adapter to hook an input to your cd changer cable in the trunk.


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

Jim Seattle said:


> So JJKK -
> 
> Those RCA wires run to your satellite receiver? Where is the Sat antenna? How did that install go?
> 
> ...


Yes. Or to the Ipod. I have the antenna just sitting on my dash until I figure out what I am going to do. I just wanted to get it working.


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

Jim Seattle said:


> So JJKK -
> 
> Those RCA wires run to your satellite receiver? Where is the Sat antenna? How did that install go?
> 
> ...


Here is how I arrange the items. The antenna wire can be "tucked" much better than I have done. The excess wire is slid in the area above the steering wheel. You can barely see it in the photo. When I want to use the ipod I can just lay it flat in front of the cupholder.


----------



## Dabear2 (Dec 6, 2005)

*No cd changer wires?*

I need an AUX imput for my SIRIUS Satellite Radio. I just bought the S50.

I got ahead of myself & bought the "USASPEC DFBMW BMW-COMPATIBLE DUAL AUXILIARY INPUT"

I opened the trunk and took out the left floor panel (where I broke off one of the pins (thats a whole other problem) and there is no cd changer wire or amp.

I have a 2002 320i. Am I out of luck????


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

Dabear2 said:


> I need an AUX imput for my SIRIUS Satellite Radio. I just bought the S50.
> 
> I got ahead of myself & bought the "USASPEC DFBMW BMW-COMPATIBLE DUAL AUXILIARY INPUT"
> 
> ...


You have to get way back in there. I did not think that I had one either. Its wrapped up. Feel around.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

SDo you ahve any engine RPM or background noise with this system?


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

KrisL said:


> Yes. Head units didn't have an aux in until 2003. You'd have to get the blitzsafe/soundgate adapter to hook an input to your cd changer cable in the trunk.


Kris - If he got his hands on a 2003 head unit, could he swap that out and have everything work, including the AUX?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Jim Seattle said:


> Kris - If he got his hands on a 2003 head unit, could he swap that out and have everything work, including the AUX?


I believe so... he'd also get Sirius compatibility.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

*Boom!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...024191531QQcategoryZ38641QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

If you get one from a 2005 BMW, you'd also get MP3 capability.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

KrisL said:


> If you get one from a 2005 BMW, you'd also get MP3 capability.


How is that different from the AUX jack? And we're talking E46 here right?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Jim Seattle said:


> How is that different from the AUX jack? And we're talking E46 here right?


Yes. 2005 E46 in-dash cd players can play CD-ROMs with MP3s on them (so you can get 150 songs on 1 cd).


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

Searching is good. Found the right place to post.

Not to threadjack or anything, but I have an '03 330xi and I already installed an Aux Input. Am I out of luck for having Sirius installed (i.e. uses the same port as Aux) or does Sat use a different plug? My car is pre-wired for a cd-changer but I'd rather have Aux/Sat than a CD.

Also, any chance of my car being able to play MP3's with a software update? Yes, redundant with an aux input installed but still worth asking.


----------

